# Cape Lookout



## headdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

Our group has fished Portsmouth Island for years. This year, we have a cabin on the Great Island for Nov 16-20. We are carrying some bait with us, but I just want to know if there is still mullet in the surf or sound. Has anyone had any luck over there this week?


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Finger mullet were available on sound side with few spotted in the surf; was there about 10 days ago. Definitely bring your bait but thinking you'll have good luck with your cast net. I'll be there Friday,13th thru 19th to give it one more go. With cooler weather really hoping the big drum show up. Will be in a 28' Motorhome so stop by for a fishing report once you're down. Best of luck!!


----------



## headdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I'm kind of worried about the amount of fresh water that is getting dumped on the mainland right now. I wonder if it will effect the fishing?


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

As quiet as the beaches have been due to unusual warm weather and warm water, I'm hoping this frontal change in weather will drive the fish. I had 9-days on the beach a few weeks ago and only caught 2 fish. Got a great suntan but fishing was terrible. Wind, rain and some blowing winds just might be the ticket to catching some big drum. Leaving in the morning and should be on north end of island around 11pm at dead lowtide. NE winds Saturday 10-15 just might make it interesting.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Was over there for 3 days and 2 nights this past weekend. Fishing was pretty bad. Water temps were still very warm. No waders required during the day. Some big drum were caught by the real hardcore guys willing to go through all the sharks and rigs for a big drum. One group caught 13 between about 4-5 of them but that was over several days. Sea Mullet were not around in any decent numbers.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Was there on the northend from Friday,13th till Monday evening. Was quite slow but did get 2-pups and a 45" and 48" drum. Only one shark hit rod hard and peeled off line until it bite through the leader. Had some heavy NE and SE winds and that's when the big ones were caught. Saw another 40" caught next to me but nothing else noted. Good luck to those heading down.


----------



## headdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

Got on the island Monday 11/16. We fished in front of the cabins and caught a few small Whiting and a Puffer. Tuesday we moved to the West side of the point. The wind was from the West. We caught a bunch of nice Blue Fish, several Slot Reds, one over slot Red. a Black Tip and several Flounder. Hooked a big Sand Tiger that broke off at the edge of the shallow water. He was like fighting a telephone pole. Wednesday the winds picked up from the NNE. fishing was slow with a few Blues and Flounder. Thursday was nice with light winds. We picked up four slot Reds, Sting Rays and anothe big Sand Tiger. Fresh cut Mullet was the bait of choice.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sounds like a pretty good trip, thanks for the report,...pop.


----------

